# Nikon Nikkor AF-S 500 mm f/5.6E PF ED VR First review



## AlanF (Sep 14, 2018)

Lenstip has reviewed a copy https://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=540
Its resolution is comparable to the the 400mm DO II ± 1.4xTC. The AF is slower, both measured here and from other reports on the net. Some good images have been posted by someone who got an early copy https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/61650731, http://www.pbase.com/lance_b/nikon_500_56pf
Clearly more plasticky but the lens is light. OK Canon, let us have something similar!


----------



## justaCanonuser (Sep 14, 2018)

This smaller 500mm is definitely an interesting move from Nikon in these times of 150-600mm zooms. Canon really could come up with such a f/5.6 lens as a successor of the old EF 400mm f/5.6 L USM. An upgrade of the small 400mm wouldn't make any sense anymore, because the new EF 100-400mm Mk. II L IS USM zoom is optically very good at the long tele end, other than the Mk. I predecessor. That said, if I ever will upgrade my EF 500mm, it'll definitely be again a big one - as long as I can carry such a lens.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 19, 2019)

Less than two months ago I switched from Canon (after 20 years) to Nikon and this lens is a major reason why. I initially purchased D850 body and 24-70 f2.8 and 70-200 f2.8 and 1.4iii teleconverter, all refurbished through Adorama for a great price. This 500 lens is on backorder everywhere. A couple weeks after getting my initial setup I ordered the 500 PF from my local dealer (Tucson Camera Repair). He told me it would take months but in fact he got it for me in three weeks! I have only had a chance to use it once, a couple weeks ago at Phoenix Zoo. But the small size and tack sharpness are unbelievable. When you factor in the light weight and ease of handling with the image quality, it is my opinion this is the best long telephoto lens ever made. (Initial tests show the focus tracking on D850 is far superior to my old Canon 5D4, but that's another topic...)


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 1, 2019)

Have only used it a little, but still loving the 500 PF lens. I tested it with 1.4iii teleconverter and still extremely sharp. When I look at this lens and pick up this lens it just feels so good. I can't imagine trying to manhandle one of those monstrous 500 f4 lenses. If you shoot wildlife honestly I think this lens is reason enough to go with Nikon.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Have only used it a little, but still loving the 500 PF lens. I tested it with 1.4iii teleconverter and still extremely sharp. When I look at this lens and pick up this lens it just feels so good. I can't imagine trying to manhandle one of those monstrous 500 f4 lenses. If you shoot wildlife honestly I think this lens is reason enough to go with Nikon.


It’s a fine lens but it’s not good enough reason to change to Nikon. Firstly, for me a good light zoom for birding is essential, and Niko doesn’t have one that fits the bill for me. Secondly, there is now a game changer - the introduction of high resolution sensors that need f/4 or wider to be less than the diffraction limited aperture to get the most out of them. The new 90D, for example, has a DLA of f/5.2. Whereas on my previous bodies my 100-400mm II at f/5.6 was as sharp as my 400mm DO II at f/4, the prime has pulled ahead on the 90D. All things being equal, a 400mm f/4 with a 32 Mpx APS-C sensor should out resolve a 500mm f/5.6 with a 20 Mpx sensor (eg a D500). Similarly, on FF, an 80 Mpx sensor vs a D850.


----------

